

Facebook bans using the term “Iraqi Revolution” in Arabic as a title to any page - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2014/02/facebook-bans-anyone-of-using-the-term-iraqi-revolution-in-arabic-as-a-title-to-any-facebook-page.html

======
ArabGeek
what does that means? facebook and the US government do not want a revolution
to American gov. backed government in Iraq what ever it is unjust or criminal.
free speech is preserved if you do not try to be against the US government and
its allies.

